# Hello fellow haunters



## klue (Sep 17, 2011)

Just leaving a quick post to say hi.
I'm from the north west ohio area and have loved Halloween for as long as I can remember. I live in a SMALL town(scary small) and am one of the only ones to do up Halloween inside and out.The wife tolerates my hobby but just doesn't feel the same way about my favorite holiday. Nice to hear from others who enjoy it as much as I do! Happy Hauntings everyone!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi klue, welcome to the forum. You're among fellow Halloween fans here. When I first started decorating no one else did. But now after several years some of the neighbors have started to decorate. Keep it up and maybe your neighbors will take the hint.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome.
If you hav'nt all ready here is a link to check out.

http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, you're not alone now!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Hey klue! Welcome to the best place in the world. Sorry your wife isn't a Halloween freak like the rest of us, but have hope, my hubby was not when we first met...but now he kind of, sort of likes it. At least he dresses up and scares the TOT'ers with me and helps with all kind of props and ideas. Maybe she will come around, but be sure to include her. The couple that scares together, stays together! Halloween needs us little haunters to keep the spirit alive!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, and I hope your wife finds the Halloween spirit eventually.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Ahhhhh yessssss Klue - it is possible to persuade partners to the other side... LOL Mine is proof.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Remember to thank your wife for her patience with your hobby!

A little sincere appreciation and recognition of her allowing you to do what you love goes a loooooong way to bringing her into the folds of Halloween!!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------

